# London branch processing times



## zarxt

It's been 3 months since our CO was assigned at the London branch, but there isn't anything new from her. The last thing that she said nearly 3 months ago was that our application is undergoing a verification. One month ago I send her and email to ask if there is some progress with our application but we still don't have a reply. So is anyone familiar with the processing times at the London branch and how long this verification might take?


----------



## tashla

Sorry, can't help you as I applied for a Temporary Work Visa, but for reference that took 25 days from lodgement to approval.

I sympathize with you regarding London's contact and communication though. Throughout the whole process I've sent off emails, faxes and left messages on voice-mail, but I never get a response. The only contact I had from my case officer is an email of approval.

Now waiting for the return of the passport. Case officer said they would send via DHL which would take 1-2 days, but does anyone know how long it takes for London to actually give it to DHL as it's been two days since my approval and they haven't taken payment for the courier yet, so I assume this means it hasn't been dispatched either?...


----------



## Chris Alexander

An application for PR at London branch can take easy more than 12 months, I would say around 18 months if everything is in good order :|


----------



## zarxt

> An application for PR at London branch can take easy more than 12 months, I would say around 18 months if everything is in good order :|


Can it really take so much time? On the immigration web site it is written:


> Your immigration officer will be in touch within ten working days from the date of allocation and will generally take between one and three months to make a final decision on your application.


----------



## fanziii

zarxt said:


> Can it really take so much time? On the immigration web site it is written:


My SM Application reached London office on 15 Nov,2011. The processing time "1month to 3 months" that you have mentioned is for applicants with skilled job offers. Well, i do have a job offer, but i got to know from my Case Officer, that they are experiencing a backlog and my appication could take around 6-9 Months after lodgment is fulfilled and suggested me to apply for Temporary Work Visa.

Now i have to prepare another application for temporary work visa, so i may join my employer as quickly as possible.

Hence, dont rely on the processing times mentioned on their website. If they say,Without even looking at the application, it can take 6-9 months for processing an application with job offer that is supposed to be done within 3 months. Then you can imagine what could happen to an application without a job offer, if thats your case.


----------



## Chris Alexander

zarxt said:


> Can it really take so much time? On the immigration web site it is written:


without a job offer, yes! it can take more than 12 months.:violin:


----------



## YusufM

Hi. I don't think that processing can take more than 12 months, because applicants need to land in New Zealand within 12 months of the medicals date.

:tea:


----------



## G-Mo

YusufM said:


> Hi. I don't think that processing can take more than 12 months, because applicants need to land in New Zealand within 12 months of the medicals date.
> 
> :tea:


They ask you to do the medical again if the medical expires while your application is pending...

Here's someone who had it happen:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...s-living-new-zealand/99958-medical-certs.html


----------

